# any alumni from FCI or The French Pastry School?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all!! im really keen into the arts of pastry and baking and want to take up a course in either one of the above schools. 

but before that i would like to know if there are any reviews of any of the above schools. I heard the great Pierre Hermes teaches in The French Pastry School..is this true?

Btw..anyone heard of IMI switzerland? any leads of it? in terms of pastry education :smoking:


----------

